# Một số hóa chất trong mỹ phẩm làm đẹp của chị em có thể gây ung thư vú



## uyenlam (18/9/18)

*Theo một nghiên cứu mới đây của các nhà khoa học Mỹ, hóa chất trong sản phẩm làm đẹp có thể gây hại cho khả năng sinh sản của phụ nữ, thậm chí gây ung thư vú.*




​Nhóm nghiên cứu từ Đại học George Mason, Virginia, Mỹ đã phát hiện ra mối liên hệ giữa các hóa chất được sử dụng rộng rãi trong ngành công nghiệp mỹ phẩm và chăm sóc cá nhân với những thay đổi trong kích thích tố sinh sản.

Theo _Independent_, nhóm nghiên cứu đã tiến hành phân tích các mẫu nước tiểu của 143 phụ nữ có độ tuổi từ 18-44. Họ là những người không mắc bệnh mãn tính hay sử dụng các phương pháp kiểm soát sinh sản.

Khá bất ngờ khi nhóm phát hiện thấy có một lượng hóa chất như paraben (chất bảo quan dùng phổ biến trong mỹ phẩm), benzophenones (dùng cho các bộ lọc tia cực tím) và bisphenol A trong nước tiểu. Chúng gây ra những tác động bất thường liên quan số lượng hormon estrogen và progesterone của phụ nữ.

Nếu có quá nhiều estrogen trong cơ thể sẽ dễ dẫn tới u xơ tử cung và chu kỳ kinh nguyệt không đều. Trong khi nếu quá ít estrogen sẽ làm ngăn trứng chín và rụng khỏi buồng trứng.

Còn nếu có quá nhiều progesterone trong cơ thể sẽ dễ dẫn tới nguy cơ ung thư vú và chảy máu âm đạo bất thường. Đặc biệt chất bisphenol A (BPA) sẽ gây ra tác động đảo ngược giới tính, ví dụ khiến vú của nam giờ phát triển như nữ giới. Ngoài ra nếu phơi nhiễm BPA còn khiến cơ thể dậy thì sớm, giảm lượng tinh trùng, dễ bị ung thư vú, thay đổi hành vi.




​Tiến sĩ Anna Pollack, trợ lý bộ môn Sức khỏe toàn cầu và cộng đồng tại Đại học George Mason cho biết:

_"Đây là nghiên cứu đầu tiên kiểm tra các loại hóa chất được sử dụng rộng rãi trong sản phẩm chăm sóc cá nhân và mối quan hệ với các kích thích tố ở phụ nữ khỏe mạnh hoặc khả năng sinh sản của họ…Những gì chúng ta có thể rút ra từ nghiên cứu này là mỗi người cần phải cẩn thận về các hóa chất sử dụng trong làm đẹp và chăm sóc cá nhân"._

Cũng theo Pollack, hóa chất ví dụ như paraben có thể làm tăng nồng độ hormon estrogen trong cơ thể phụ nữ.

Nếu phát hiện trên của các nhà khoa học Mỹ được chứng minh, nó sẽ thay đổi rất lớn quan điểm của phụ nữ về mỹ phẩm và mối liên hệ tới tình trạng sức khỏe của họ. Tất nhiên đây mới chỉ là nghiên cứu ban đầu và sẽ cần thêm thời gian để kiểm chứng nhưng việc người dùng cẩn trọng trước khi sử dụng các loại mỹ phẩm không phải là thừa.

Nghiên cứu đã được đăng tải trên tạp chí khoa học Environment International mới đây.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

